# Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby



## beitscher (21. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,


habe mit meinen Kumpels im August/September ein Haus nahe Osby am Skeingesjön gemietet. Nun sind wir natürlich an Tipps interessiert. War einer von euch einer schon mal dort oder kennt das Gewässer. Laut Google Maps ist der See über einen Fluss mit dem Osbysjön verbunden.

Über Tipps über den Besatz und Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich sehr freuen. Leider hat das Internet und das Forum wenig Informationen über dieses Gewässer.

Werde dann im September meinen Erfahrungsbericht einstellen. Von den Bildern her ein schöner See.


Viele Grüße

BAsti


----------



## Askersund61 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hallo Basti

Beiliegend einige Infos zu besagtem See. Den Link musst du mit Bing übersetzen.
http://alltfiske.se/fiskeplatser/skane/hassleholm/skeingesjon


Hier kannst du die Tiefenkarte (Djupkarta) runterladen
http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/skane/Sv/djur-och-natur/fiske/fritidsfiske/Pages/djupkartor.aspx

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.
Petri


----------



## beitscher (21. März 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hallo Askersund,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Das hilft mir schon mal sehr viel weiter.

Also: Bestand ist: Hecht,Barsch,Zander,Aal,Brassen,Schleie,Rotauge.

Laut Tiefenkarte hat der See schöne Kanten, auf die wir uns natürlich konzentrieren. Freu mich schon wie Bolle :vik:.

Mal sehn was da so geht die 2 Wochen. Werde anschließend aufjeden Fall einen bebilderten Fangbericht einstellen, denn macht echt Spaß Infos für ein unbekanntes Gewässer zu erhalten ,die vll Gold wert sind und vielleicht kann ich dem ein oder anderen dann einen Tipp geben.

Ach so unser Haus haben wir über ssf-turist.se gebucht.
Hier der Link: 

http://www.ssf-turist.se/objekt.jsp?objectID=4285&days=12&startDate=24-08-2013&endDate=05-09-2013#


Für weitere Tipps und Erfahrungen bin ich jederzeit dankbar#h


----------



## daniel_ (25. März 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*



beitscher schrieb:


> Hallo Askersund,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Das hilft mir schon mal sehr viel weiter.
> 
> ...




Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Forellenhaken (28. April 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hallo Askersund61
Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auch Mitglied in diesem AB . Da ich selbst in der ersten Juniwoche für eine Woche mit zwei Kumpels im besagten Haus eiziehen werden, würde ich mich für weiter Infos freuen. Wo hast Du die Angelkarte besorgt oder ist die Angelberechtigung mit der Hausmietung eingeschlossen. Fehlt irgendwas in der Unterkunft? Bootssteg und Angelkahn oK? Für weitere Info's bin ich dankbar.
Der Forellenhaken


----------



## Askersund61 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hej Forellenhaken

Ich wünsche dir jetzt schon viel Spass und Petri Heil für deinen Urlaub in Skane und bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

Die Anfrage war wohl an beitscher gerichtet, er hat dieses Haus gemietet, ich selber war nicht in diesem Haus.

Sonst mal mit einer PN an Beitscher versuchen.

Gruss


----------



## Forellenhaken (29. April 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hej Askersund61
Danke für deine Info. Ich bin wegen der Antwort an beitscher davon ausgegangen, das du noch ein paar Infos hättest. Dann sind meine beiden Kumpels und ich also die "Vorangler". Wir drei sind aber leider nur Urlaubsangler. Ich kann ( werde ) dann trotzdem nach der Angelwoche einen kurzen Beitrag auf dieser Seite einfügen.

Der Forellenhaken


----------



## beitscher (11. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hallo Leute,


bin nun zurück von meinem zweiwöchigen Schwedentrip:m.

Das Haus ist auf einem leichten Hang auf der Sonnenseite wodurch man einen optimalen Überblick über den See erhält.
In unmittelbarer Nähe ist zwar ein Nachbarhaus, welches zur Zeit jedoch nicht bewohnt ist.
Ansonsten hat man das Gefühl der völligen Alleinlage. Haben über den gesamten Urlaub vll 10 Autos die diesen Waldweg passieren gesehen.
Das Haus selbst ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand , sehr geräumig und gut ausgestattet. Verfügt über 150qm , 3 Schlafzimmer, 2 Wohnzimmer, deutsches Sat TV , DVD Player , Spülmaschine, eine Top Sauna und einen geräumigen Wintergarten mit Grill.
Ein Boot liegt zur Verfügung. Wir waren 6 Mann und der Vermieter hat für 500 Skr (~60€) ein zweites Ruderboot zur Verfügung gestellt. Der Vermieter ist sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Wir haben uns auf Englisch mit ihm unterhalten. Er stellte uns auch gleich die Fischkarten aus ( ca. 30€ für 2 Wochen).
Der See hat eine leicht bräunliche Färbung ansonsten aber durchaus klar. Viele Flachwasserbereiche wechseln mit tieferen Kanten und auch mehrere Inseln sind im See verteilt. Wir haben uns auf die Seerosenfelder und Schilfgürtel konzentriert , so dass wir in 2 Wochen 25 Hechte landen konnten. Wir waren aber nicht ständig am fischen und hatten auch 4 Urlaubsangler dabei. Wenn man konzentriert rausfuhr konnte man auch einen Hecht landen. Der größte Hecht hatte 1,07m und hat in der Dämmerung beim Schleppen auf Wobbler gebissen. Die meisten Hechte gingen auf altbewährte Spinner und Effzett Blinker. Ansonsten hatten wir noch mehrere 70er und 60er. Köderfischangeln vom Ufer aus ist gar kein Problem. Unzählige Brassen,Güstern, Rotaugen und kleine Barsche sind allgegenwärtig. Beim Spinnern konntern wir auch immer wieder bessere Barsche landen. Direkt in Hausnähe befindet sich ein Einlauf mit mehreren Krautfeldern. Hier lohnt sich vll mal ein Ansitz auf Schleien.
In unmittelbarer Nähe ist auch der Fluss Helge A,welche auch schöne Stellen aufweißt . Hier konnte man sehr kurzweilig Feedern und auch ein Hecht ließ sich zum Anbiss überreden.
Im nächstgrößeren Ort Osby ( ca 6km) gibt es mehrere Einkaufsläden, welche alles bereit halten was man brauch. 
Als Ausflugsziele gibt es einen Forellensee 
http://hem.passagen.se/knuth/framestysk.html
den Elchpark in Markaryd ( 25km entfernt)
http://www.smalandet.se/html_d/d_start.html
Sonstige Infos erhält man hier
http://www.osbyturism.se/.
Tiefenkarte des Sees hier
http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/skane/Sv/djur-och-natur/fiske/fritidsfiske/Pages/djupkartor.aspx

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt könnt ihr gerne Fragen ,ansonsten kann ich jedem das Haus und den See nur empfehlen, wobei es bestimmt besser besetzte Seen gibt, jedoch das Haus, die Austattung und morgendliche Aussicht für vieles entschädigen.
Anbei ein Bild des Meterhechts. Im Hintergrund kann man den See gut erkennen. Das ist der Ausblick vom Steg. Das zweite Bild ist der Ausblick aus einem der drei Schlafzimmer.

Bilder vom Haus findet ihr Hier
http://www.ssf-turist.se/objekt.jsp?objectID=4285&days=12&startDate=24-08-2013&endDate=05-09-2013#

Dort könnt ihr auch das Haus buchen. hat problemlos geklappt.


----------



## daniel_ (11. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Vielen Dank für den interessanten Bericht- klingt gut.
Wie war denn das Wetter zu der Zeit?
Hattet ihr ein Echolot mit?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## beitscher (11. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hi Daniel,


mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt glück. Die erste Woche an die 26 Grad und Sonne. Jedoch wurde es nachts ziemlich schnell kalt. Jedoch saßen wir abends im Wintergarten , denn man per Kamingrill beheizen konnte .
Dann hatte wir wir 1 1/2 regnerische Tage und dann wieder bewölktes bis sonniges wetter bis zum Ende bei 22/23 Grad.
Also für einige Sonnenbrände hats gelangt |supergri
Echolot hatten wir nicht mit. Haben uns anhand der Tiefenkarte bisschen entlangversucht. Aber speziell haben wir uns auf die Schilfkanten und Seerosenfelder konzentriert.


----------



## Askersund61 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hej Basti

Vielen Dank für den interessanten Bericht und Petri zum 107cm Hecht!
Da hattet ihr ja, wie es in Schweden üblich ist, einen gelungenen Urlaub#6

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Micha-BS (11. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal in der Gegend mit einem Kanu unterwegs.
Auf dem See war eine Insel mit Mauerresten einer Ruine. 
Dort haben wir einige Tage gezeltet und auch diverse Hechte und größere Barsche gefangen.


----------



## loete1970 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Prima, mal wieder ein Bericht! Petri zum Meterhecht!


----------



## elranchero (12. September 2013)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Schöner und sehr positiver Bericht,

so stellt man sich einen Angelurlaub in Schweden vor, traumhaft.
Darüber hinaus, vielen Dank, für die nützlichen und erklärenden Hinweise zum Objekt, See und Umgebung.

Sehr hilfreich

*****Sterne


----------



## Chris09 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

Hey ihr,
da hier einige interessante Beträge rund um *Osby* geschrieben wurde und einige in der Gegend unterwegs waren, habe ich eine kurze Frage an euch.
Kennt jemand den *See Angsjön* einige Kilometer nord-östlich von Osby?
Muss ein kleinerer See sein. Weiß jemand was über diesen See? Besatz, Angelmöglichkeiten oder andere Infos?
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schon im Vorraus


----------



## rookieangler (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Skeingesjön in Skane nahe Osby*

da wir das HAus ende mai anfang juni 2016 gebucht haben,  bin ich froh das er doch nicht leergefischt ist wie in einem anderen bericht beschrieben... Die Jungs hatten schon schwer gemeckert...... danke.. tommy:vik:


----------

